# Pay Catfishing ponds on Ohio Wv border.



## dsmith_88 (Feb 6, 2005)

Hello, 

I found a website of two different pay fishing ponds, which you pay and can fish all day. The one was located on the border of Ohio and WV right near the right on the Ohio side across from Parkersburg, WV They were catching monster catfish.. The other pay ponds was also right near the border, but they it was located just across the river From Huntington, wv....I was wondering does anybody have a website and or number to contact these two pay ponds.

Thanks, 
david smith


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Oh boy........I'll just warn you now. Most of the guys who catfish are opposed to paylakes as they get the fish from the wild. They are netted out of the OH River under KY license and also from other states. Doesn't really matter, as wherever they are obtained, they are wild fish. So, as wild fish they are a public resource & ought not be used to profit any commercial enterprise. There is no national regulation overseeing this, so each state has it's own set of laws, and it's just simply not regulated. A similar situation would exist if trophy deer were captured off public lands, then turned loose into a fenced in pen, where for a fee, you could shoot them. Same principle. Now if they were farm raised ( the fish or the deer for that matter) it wouldn't be a real problem IMHO. Maybe not sportsmanlike, but at least they wouldn't be pillaging public resources. One of those paylakes stock tons of fish every spring, about 12,000 pounds....why ?? I'll tell you why, because the fish die off and have to be replenished, otherwise, you could stock once & fish for years. Do some research in the Catfishing Forum & you will see it's a hot topic.

Paylakes have changed from an easy access, introductery fishing experiance to more/less a form of gambling with big pots paid for big fish. Used to be one could just go enjoy fishing for a few eater catfish, but those days are gone. It's a big business drawing folks to try for a trophy fish-of-a-lifetime, trapped in a pond, like shooting fish in a barrel. The fish are penned in, not in a natural environment, no structure, etc. Fishing for them is not the same as learning how to catch them in the wild. Much better to save up some $$ and hire a guide in the Cumberland or James rivers.


----------



## Fishyguy (Apr 10, 2004)

This is definately the wrong site to bring up paylakes. This is a fishing site. That is not fishing!!


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

You may want to stay away from that topic...


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

i won't add another speech or warning to the above,but will agree that you'll receive a lot of negative feedback on the subject here.i'm not into those "big cat" paylakes either,but to each his own,whether it's my preference or not.
i am however,confused as to why that is the subject of your very first post,in which you start with


> I found a website of two different pay fishing ponds, which you pay and can fish all day


 and end with


> ....I was wondering does anybody have a website and or number to contact these two pay ponds


 if you already found the websites(which have the info you ask for),why do you then ask if anyone here has the same info?


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Good point Rick, I was wondering the same thing. I figured I'd just take the bait & bite with an informative opinion on paylakes. I know many people fish them without considering the downside as to where those huge fish actually come from. Also no one questions why they have to keep stocking so many tons of fish. 
I just don't know how they are allowed to gamble either ?? It's not a registered charity, same with all tournaments that have a payoff. I guess actually, it's a form of gambling.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

People, remember we all have our own opinions about these lakes. I won't take sides here but will say this, some people enjoy fishing these places for the ease of catching bigger fish. Some are totally against this type of fishing. Respect others here guys. If you are against it then please don't post it here. Ignore the thread and move on. The original post was just an information post and wasn't intended to start anything. 
We will be watching this close and WILL close it if problems start. Keep it nice.


----------



## dsmith_88 (Feb 6, 2005)

I used to get out and fish the rivers, ponds, and lakes in the wild. However unfortunately I had a skiing accident, which left me paralyzed. I love to fish, but there are very few places which I can get to and fish, and the ones that I can always seem to over fished. I seem to only get to fish a few times a year if that, take for instance last summer I was on bed rest from March until October, and then I could only get out of bed for a little bit at a time. 

I am sorry that I have offened everybody, please except my appology. 

The only reason I use these ponds is because they are easy access, and I can catch a fish. When I go my brother and mom that goes and helps me fish won't even fish they only help me bait my hook and remove the fish. However I fully understand what you are saying, because I truly feel the same way. If you know of a way and place I can fish being Permanently wheelchair bound "meening I can't transfer to a boat seat" please let me know 

PS I again apologize for offending everyone, and feel the same way..

Thank You
David Smith


----------



## dsmith_88 (Feb 6, 2005)

What I meant by my opening question was that I had the site, and wanted to see if these places were handicapped accessible but my computer crashed, I am sorry for the weird wording of my post.

Again I apologize for offending everybody​
thanks for your time
david smith


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

another good point,jim


> Paylakes have changed from an easy access, introductery fishing experiance to more/less a form of gambling with big pots paid for big fish.


 that's the biggest drawback to many of them.i used to fish some local paylakes back in the 60's-70's,for fun.white bass,channel cats and walleyes were stocked,along with bass,trout,carp,gills.even had campsites for weekly/seasonal rental.
close to home,and easy access for people who were physically limited.it was a nice place to take my dad and a good friend of mine,in their last days when they were no longer mobile eneough to fish their favorite places.
i gave up on the place when they changed their operation,and went the other direction.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Dave, you didn't offend anyone here. You have your right to post your opinions here just as much as anyone else. As I said we each have our own opinion of things. Feel free to post. This is a free site we have and we encourage people to post information about all types of fishing. Yes some are against pay lakes and some use them. That is your right to choose. There are lots of reason people fish pay lakes, I know a guy that takes his son who is in a wheel chair to them often. Why, because he can't get to the rivers and streams in a wheel chair. Others take familys to them for the safety factor. What ever the reason they are there and are used often. That isn't going to change not matter what people say about them. So for the ones against these I'll say it again. If you don't like the thread, move on.

Dave let me welcome you to our site also. Feel free to provide information that may help others and take from the vast amounts that is here.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

dave,you don't have anything to aplogise for,and surely didn't offend me.as i said,to each his own.especially in your case.that's exactly what i spoke of in my previous post.if i offended you,that was not my intent,so my apologies.and i think if you'd given your reason,you may have gotten a little different reaction from others,and myself   
people who are physically limited in their mobility,but enjoy fishing,need someplace to go.those lakes you mentioned most likely would fit your needs.i don't know,as i've never fished them.but if you are back online now,you should be able to get the phone number from their sites and give them a call with your questions.
just be warned,if you go there,and fish for the "bigguns",you'd better anchor your wheelchair,or you could end up in the drink when you hook one   
i'm somewhat limited in what i can do also,but at least i'm fortunate eneough(and thankful) to still be on my feet,and can fish a lot of places you're not able to.if there weren't so much distance between us,i'd be more than happy to take you there,or anywhere you could go.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Dave cant tell you to much on the pay lakes but i do know that alot of charter guides on lake erie are more than accomedating to those in wheelchairs. If you ever thought about going that way. My buddy is taking his brother up in july and he is in wheel chair. The eric at reefstalker sportfishing has told him he will do everything he can to accomdate. Just another thought for a once a year outing with the family.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

No worries Dave,,,
We're all behind you 110%...
Some of us don't liek that topic but does not mean you can't share your views...


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

First of all -welcome to the OGF site Dave '88 !!! No offense taken here either . Feel free to post away and you will find this is a very good fishing site, with alot of good people . Pay lakes do have theri place in this world. Some may not agree , but you are a great example that the ponds do indeed offer something. Good luck and fire away !!!! CATKING


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Dave,

I'm sure if you stick w/ OGF there will be someone that would love to take you out cattin. There are a few lakes in your area w/ Handicapp areas. Lake Logan for one, has tons of shore line that you can fish from a wheelchair. Post some avaialble times, as I am down there about every weekend, juust came back a few minutes ago actually. Maybe some of us could meet up & do some cattin & carpin.


----------



## 2talltim (May 27, 2004)

lake with farm raised fish with no big trophys ok with me all other bad news thumbs down


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

hi Dave and welcome to ogf..as stated before you found the best fishing site on the web...its true alot of us here dont like payponds (and some do) dont let that keep you from fishing
and keep an eye out for some upcoming outings there a great way to get to put a face with alot of the names you see here


----------



## lark101_1999 (Apr 12, 2004)

welcome to the site sorry about the warm welcome many of the fishermen here have put alot of time and $ into the hunt for 1 in a life time fish only to c nets full of fish going to pay ponds u may want to call your game warden and let him know of your needs im sure he will go out of his way to tell u any and all places that are handicapped accessible in your area that he knows of please dont let your first topic scare u off the site been a long going hot topic on here


----------



## dsmith_88 (Feb 6, 2005)

I am excited already just thinking about it. Jerry Holston Jr. I was wondering do you have a number or website, so I can get in contact with that guide on Lake Erie, so I can set up a Charter.

thanks


Mr. Deer Cam, I am going to check out Lake Logan, and I will figure out some times this summer when I can go, and maybe we can work out sometime and go cattin and carpin

thanks


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

dave i have been out with Erick adkins of Reefstalker several times give him a call and he will be more than willing to accomadate you. he has a bannar on this site and here is his web page. 

http://www.reefstalkersportfishing.com/


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

David, many of the parks have handicapped access now. Try a search on WV DNR and OH DNR and I'm sure they will have listings of the state parks with access. I know the local park in Cincinnati has a fishing platform by the OH River too. Check with your local towns & parks, there might be a few close by. Jim


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Here's a link to Ohio State Parks (click) and on the top menu bar, there's more info. Push come to shove, you could email them and get the info you desire.


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

Hi Dave... and welcome to OGF. I'm glad you survived your first post and didnt take anything personally.  You will realize that everybody has their opinion, on just about everything. I know that my theory on opinions has worked very well for me so far. My theory is that I will just "Agree to Disagree"... period, and not feel the need to sway someone in one way or another. 
Will you be making it to the Sportsman show in columbus this coming weekend? That will be a great opportunity for you to meet some fellow OGFers. 
Again... welcome to your new online Fishing Family.  You will find this site, and all of its great members to be an incredibly valuable resource for just about anything that you may need fishing related, or not. 
Take care,
Marcia (Reel Lady)


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

welcome to ogf. i fish in the rayland marina,pike island area lot of the summer. come on over and join some of us and have a good cat time.we got pontoons and regular boats too, and if we cant get you in one we will shore fish. very easy access to catfish.no monsters but lots of 4 to 8 lb fish. if ya wanna go for flathead they are there too,we will have to strap ya in....hang on buddy!!!!!! husky


----------



## Ken G (Apr 9, 2004)

Here are two quotes from messages posted by two of the forum moderators.

From DaleM:
"Dave, you didn't offend anyone here. You have your right to post your opinions here just as much as anyone else. As I said we each have our own opinion of things. Feel free to post. This is a free site we have and we encourage people to post information about all types of fishing. Yes some are against pay lakes and some use them. That is your right to choose. There are lots of reason people fish pay lakes, I know a guy that takes his son who is in a wheel chair to them often. Why, because he can't get to the rivers and streams in a wheel chair. Others take familys to them for the safety factor. What ever the reason they are there and are used often. That isn't going to change not matter what people say about them. So for the ones against these I'll say it again. If you don't like the thread, move on."

And from Catking:
"First of all -welcome to the OGF site Dave '88 !!! No offense taken here either . Feel free to post away and you will find this is a very good fishing site, with alot of good people . Pay lakes do have theri place in this world. Some may not agree , but you are a great example that the ponds do indeed offer something. Good luck and fire away !!!!"

I've read and agree with both of the aforementioned posts and I've also read the forum rules regarding posting on the board. Now I want to know why my post from last night was deleted? I made the 20th post on this topic and was the first and only message to answer the original question which started this thread. My post consisted of the link to Catfisherman's Paradise. I've never been to the lake and have no plans on ever going but a member asked a question and I answered it, I gave no opinion on whether I thought it was right or wrong.

Personally, I'm not thrilled with the way these lakes get their big fish and I've witnessed the owner of said lake pulling up a hoop net full of fish from the Ohio River. About 20 fish went from one net straight into his livewell. As appalling as this is it is legal with the proper permits. You can right letters, and you can sign petitions, but it will take more than a bunch of disgruntled Ohio fishermen to change Kentucky law. As a registered voter in Ohio I can't remember the last time the state of Kentucky asked my opinion on anything.

I also don't fish in pay lakes but I won't condemn anyone who does. These lakes offer a tremendous opportunity for people to catch fish, including some trophy specimens. Many of these people, for whatever reasons, have no other opportunities to fish for these larger fish. Those that are physically able may not have the resources or the time to invest in chasing these fish like many of us do. Send your letters and petitions to the legislators in Columbus, maybe they will put some Ohio taxpayers out of business. I wouldn' hold your breath.


Edit: BTW here's the link again: http://www.catfishermansparadise.com/


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Ken G - If one of us (owners or moderators) deleted your post last night, you should have gotten a pm about it as to why this one done. If not, we are sorry about that. I'll check into it..... Rick


----------



## oldnslow55 (Apr 14, 2004)

u must be talking about bigfish lakes
what about old lakes that have bigfish in them most are stocking farn raised theis days a different fish from wild r easer to catch thanfarn raised try it

u can eat the farn raised and not the wild
paylakes r for family fishing that is good 

not against eather but for ( the love of fishing ) it ok but FISH

my opinion

oldnslow


----------



## gonefishin' (Apr 14, 2004)

I love the witty banter. I also love this libertarian compassion. Freedom of posting...what's next? We truly have a great place here to exchange information and opinion, so thank you all, for being mature, thinking, individuals. 

I remember my class motto...sort of... " You do your thing and I do mine, I am not in this world to live up to your expectations and you are not in this world to live up to mine...and if by chance we meet, then it's beautiful." Frederich S. Pearls

I apologize in advance if I've offended anyone or anything or any animals or any plants or any place or...NOT!


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

http://www.badf.org/

Look this group up and tell them "Clyde" sent you... Offer alot of free hunts and fishing even thpugh 99.9% are out of state its well worth a look brother...


----------



## bubbahunter (Apr 6, 2004)

Here another link that alot of info.

http://residents.bowhunting.net/DisabledHunters/



Bub


----------

